
Keep fast-growing and remote teams on the same page - timote
https://getachieved.com
======
GetAchieved
Achieved helps remote team and fast growing organisations to stay aligned and
build trust and transparency amongst them. We do that through a simple
checking checkout system where ,in 30 seconds, people share their daily target
and achievements. We make the experience engaging and addictive thanks to a
unique dashboard view.

------
kilian
Achieved has lots of potential to vastly improve the daily standup experience:
it's async, because it's written down people are actually accountable and
there's a validation step at the end of the day. I hope they continue to
iterate to improve the social aspects (The Slack integration is a great
start).

~~~
timote
Thanks for this great comment and your support Kilian!

